# Canada/US Border - Hitchhiking



## Fhqwhgads

I'm planning a trip from Toronto to California. My plan is to take a bus from Toronto to Washington, DC and from there just head west. I've crossed the border numerous times via bus and the procedure is that everyone gets off and one by one we talk to the border guards and our bags run through an x-ray. I've never had an issue at the border but I've also always traveled with people and had a place to stay once we arrived at our destination. 
I guess what I want to know is
1) If I intend on staying in the states for 4-6 weeks, can I just tell them I'm only in DC for a week and heading home after? I was thinking that way I could work something out on couchsurfing to have someone vouch for me, stay there for a night and bounce
2) Will it look suspicious if they check my bag and find a bivy tent, a first aid kit, and everything else one would essentially need in order to camp?
3) What is the likelihood they'll reject someone purely on the basis that they don't like hitchhikers/stealth campers


----------



## Kim Chee

If I wanted to carry what looked like "homeless person" stuff over the border I'd consider a good cover story like "I am not using those items and they do not belong to me I am returning them to my friend who came to Canada and bought so much nice shit he couldn't carry it all. I'd maybe go into detail about whatever I felt like talking about that moment until their eyes glazed over all while backing that shit up with confidence and a smile.


----------



## Deleted member 125

i think the better question is why do you want to stay in dc for 4-6 weeks? its near impossible to sleep there.


----------



## Kim Chee

cantcureherpes said:


> i think the better question is why do you want to stay in dc for 4-6 weeks? its near impossible to sleep there.



There is a huge metal grate outside of the U.S.Dept of Labor office if you ever need a spot to crash, just ask the locals if they'll scoot over a little


----------



## Deleted member 125

7xMichael said:


> There is a huge metal grate outside of the U.S.Dept of Labor office if you ever need a spot to crash, just ask the locals if they'll scoot over a little



hmm never heard of it before now, thanks for the heads up. scoot on over home bums of dc!


----------



## PAN AM HOBO

I am almost certain there are ways to avoid the border agents and homeland security by crossing over through the woods or using rivers and streams I cross over all the time through Vermont,New hampshire and Maine just watch out for (UGS) sensors or Unattended Ground Sensors small khaki, green, black square with small antenna or cylinder shaped ones that screw into ground and kinda look like a inground sprinkler i know i have a photo of one somewhere. and use google earth to your advantage and do research and you should be able to cross over and back just fine good luck to you and your adventures,
ITSBETTEROUTDOORS


----------



## Fhqwhgads

I mean 4-6 weeks in the states not DC alone lol. I'll probably spend a night there and head south the next day. I just don't want to tell border people what my intentions are exactly as they might not someone in who has no real plans/arranged accommodations and intends on staying in their country for over a month. Like if I plan on staying for the 4-6 weeks, could I just say that I'm staying in DC for a week and heading back to Canada or do they absolutely need your exact length of stay for their records?


----------



## Fhqwhgads

Also sneaking across isn't an option. I'm not tryna do illegal shit. Even though hitchhiking and stealth camping is legal in the states I'll be in, I feel like the border people are ill informed on such things and will reject me just to be safe.


----------



## MolotovMocktail

If you want to cross the border without trouble, remember ACAB: Alway Carry A Bible.


----------

